# Dwarf hamster/ guinea pigs



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll admit I'm no expert on dwarf hamsters but I was under the impression that they were NOT the same as guinea pigs.....this evidence says otherwise 
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20141226_191741_zps7o6fex4t.jpg


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

... wow. lol.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

You learn something new every day  I once stumbled upon someone selling "Jumbo dumbo cross breed rats". When I asked what that was, they informed me that Jumbo is a BREED of very large rat, and dumbo is another breed of rat. Silly me, I don't know anything!


----------

